# Air Pump Size



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So I recent bought 25gal hexagon tank and I feel like I should add an air pump on it since it has a smaller surface area as compare to a standard tank.

Now my question is, do I need an air pump that is suited for 25gal + or can I use one that is meant for a 10gal/20gal tank?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can use any air pump that will push air to the bottom of the tank. It doesn't have to be a big one, if it is only feeding one air stone.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BillD said:


> You can use any air pump that will push air to the bottom of the tank. It doesn't have to be a big one, if it is only feeding one air stone.


Thanks Bill


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Totally agree with ya there for sure, more air in the tank the better..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BillD said:


> You can use any air pump that will push air to the bottom of the tank. It doesn't have to be a big one, if it is only feeding one air stone.


+1 
That's right. If it works, it's good.


----------

